# Cross-tying in a Rope Halter



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Can I get some clarification on this? I've always been told to never cross-tie a horse in a rope halter, but I've seen many people do it. Is it safe?


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

I do it...

If I cross tie Drifter I loop the lead rope around his neck and just attach the clips of the cross ties to one strand of his rope halter on each side. Granted, if he were to sit back, our cross ties our attached with hay string so they break pretty easy which I prefer. I actually had Drifter tied with a quick release a few weeks ago to a hitching post and for some reason he lost his mind. Spooked majorly bad at something, still to this day do not know what set him off. He ties like a trooper but he absolutely lost his mind at that moment when he pulled back (which he usually never does) At the end of it, he had quite a few burns on his face from his rope halter. No one could get close enough to undo the quick release knot, it was terrifying. If he had been in the cross ties, the ties would have snapped and he probably would not have entered into blind panic mode.

So I think it is just one of those things.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I do it. I don't know if I have a picture of how I do it but I will show you if I find one or take pictures next time I'm out there.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Funny... I just got done making a rope halter with special knots so I can clip reins / lead ropes / etc to the nose band. I like to ride in a rope halter and some horses need a more "literal" left and right pressure (rather than under the chin) so I made this so I could clip the reins higher. Once I get them neck-reining I start using it under the chin more.

The main problem with a rope halter and direct reining / tying / lunging / anything else that requires pressure on one side of the face is that the rope will slide and shift. It's inevitable, even with a well-fitting one (in my experience)


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't. If they freak out, there is no control over those nose knots. If I have mine in a rope halter, I will just take them to the cross tie area and just hold the leadrope. That way, if he freaks out, those knots only get used by me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i do all the time...i prefer the rope halters over the nylon or leather personally. they give me more control with everyday stuff plus there cheap and effective and can fit pretty much any horse any time!! so i am not gonna go out and buy another halter just to cross tie them in.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't. If I'm cross tying, I will use my nylon halter, and then exchange it for my rope halter. I actually really hate cross-tying in general. I'd rather have my nylon break than my nice rope halter anyway. Plus my horse tended to "hang" his head and let the cross tie hold it up for him, the nylon was a better option because it was comfier for long grooming sessions.

I also don't tie in the trailer with a rope halter either.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I have. She's a generally calm horse.
Though one time, I was asked to do something, and she had spooked. Luckily someone was around to help her.
She had gotten it stuck on the eye the rope was tied to. She got a little rope burn and it was hard to untie.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

YOu can use the same bailing twine to make a tie-to loop for straight tying (not cross tying). We don't have any place to cross tie, and I really dislike crossties, anyway. But, the horses are tied to a loop of bailing twine , on the big hitching rail.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh that note I'm also positive the rope halter is going to break sooner than the nylon halter should the horse panic.

Just ask Ruger. When he was learning to tie he broke three.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I teach mine to ground tie. Seen WAY too many wrecks with cross ties.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> Oh that note I'm also positive the rope halter is going to break sooner than the nylon halter should the horse panic.
> 
> Just ask Ruger. When he was learning to tie he broke three.



f you have a good quality rope halter it will not break. I learned this the hard way. The post earlier in this thread where I mentioned Drifter had a weird, random, blind panic moment...he was tied with a quick release knot in his rope halter.

He freaked out SO bad that no one could get near him to undo the knot. He ripped down a standing stall, bent the iron pole that stabilized the structure he was tied too and dragged it 50 feet. The whole time he was screaming his head off, and throwing himself around on the ground. I honestly thought he was having a seizure. He ended up 50 feet from his original spot, half under the fence to the gelding pasture with his rope halter wrapped around his face and in his mouth.

So it was out of of place, but it DID NOT break. In fact, I wish it would have. Maybe it would have helped end his panic sooner. I still use that very same rope halter.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

^ agree with the quality statement. Our rope halters/leads cost upwards of $50 a piece and are very tough. My friend's horse was tied up with one to a stall door, and he pulled back and the stall door broke off the hinges before the halter broke. Like, a sliding iron stall door. Crashed into his front legs and he was lame for many months.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Exactly Oh Vair oh! I paid about $50 for mine as well, and it came with a 3 year guarantee that it would not fray, tear, break under ANY circumstances.

They obviously meant it. Besides the fact that it took a ridiculous while to undo the knot where it has tightened during his thrashing, there was not a single mark on that halter.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I've had the same one for 8 years, and it's still in near perfect condition. I love them because they make the rope so incredibly soft and pliable, it makes having feel and timing a breeze.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I tie in a rope halter. Clementine used to refuse to tie (She felt claustrophobic) in a cross tie stall, but since she's started stall boarding she ties in it just fine. However, I think I'm going to stop, as I just realized something that could be potentially dangerous last time I was at the barn. The stall is made so that, about 6 inches above her head (A good distance above the average horse) is the supporting beam that runs the length of the barn. If she gets spooked and so much as tosses her head she's going to smack it on that beam. It also don't have any breakaways or safety releases, so it's a bad situation all around. I figure I'll start tying her in the bath area outside instead. For a normal sized horse I might keep doing it (with some added releases) but not for her.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

In which case remind me not to buy a quality rope halter.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

yeap thats the reason i stick with the cheap ones. one way or another they are going to break. if my guy freaks which is rare i want him to be able to slip out somehow.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> In which case remind me not to buy a quality rope halter.


Which is why I tie in a cheap nylon! lol.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I usually ground tie my horse (mostly because he will crib on ropes- cross tied or 'regular') But when I do cross tie him I do it in the nylon halter. I reserve the rope halter for ground work.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I cross tie in anything, only if I HAVE to. However, I prefer that the cross ties are attached with bailing twine at the point where they attach to the wall.

I personally prefer to ground tie, and my guy does it-WELL.

2nd choice-leather.

3rd choice-nylon breakaway.

4th choice-Rope (but since I usemy rope halter to keep him in lone a lot, this ends up being what I use most)

5th choice-all nylon. HATE them. IMO they are fine for hand leading, or riding in a halter (but I prefer my rope one there too). They just will never break, and with the lack of pressure points, IMO, they are less likely to help you get the horse under control IF there is an issue. They give minimal control, compared to rope, and, frankly, other than the fact that they are like $5 a piece, and come is all sorts of cute colors for the teens, I am not a fan.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I like bronc halters because they allow for more bling.

And you know how us barrel racers are.

If you aren't blinded when you see us, it's time for more crystals and rhinestones!


----------

